# Reazione a Catena 2019: dal 3 giugno su Rai 1, conduce Marco Liorni



## fabri47 (30 Maggio 2019)

Anche quest'anno, andrà in onda il quiz estivo più amato dagli italiani, *Reazione a Catena*.

Alla conduzione *Marco Liorni* che, finita la sua prima stagione del programma Italia Sì, si cimenta per la prima volta nel mondo dei game show. 

Tra le novità di questa nuova edizione, la possibilità del raddoppio nell'"intesa vincente". 

Per partecipare, dovete essere un trio affiatato di amici o parenti e chiamare il numero 800.93.83.62 (numero attivo dal lunedì al venerdi dalle 18:00 alle 24:00) o visitare il sito di Rai Casting.

L'*edizione 2019* di Reazione a Catena partirà *lunedì 3 giugno*, alle ore 18:45, su *Rai 1* e terminerà a settembre.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche quest'anno, andrà in onda il quiz estivo più amato dagli italiani, *Reazione a Catena*.
> 
> Alla conduzione *Marco Liorni* che, finita la sua prima stagione del programma Italia Sì, si cimenta per la prima volta nel mondo dei game show.
> 
> ...


Finita la prima puntata. Conduzione prevedibilmente moscia, ma vista l'inesperienza del presentatore nel genere tutto sommato se l'è cavata. Anche l'anno scorso Corsi era così, poi è cresciuto. Liorni ha detto che ha carburato dopo le prime cinque puntate, vedremo...

In ogni caso, già una vittoria (bassa) di 1610 euro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2019)

*Buoni ascolti per la prima puntata: 21,2%, nella prima parte e 22,3% nella seconda. Battuta la concorrenza di Caduta Libera su Canale 5.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Buoni ascolti per la prima puntata: 21,2%, nella prima parte e 22,3% nella seconda. Battuta la concorrenza di Caduta Libera su Canale 5.*


Nessuno che lo segue?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2019)

Lo state seguendo? Vi piace il nuovo conduttore?


----------



## 7vinte (12 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo state seguendo? Vi piace il nuovo conduttore?



Si, abbastanza bene, anche se preferivo Amadeus e Corsi. Però siamo all'inizio, Liorni deve ingranare, è andato migliorando puntata dopo puntata


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2019)

Ultima catena di ieri, con l'ennesima vittoria dei Tre Forcellini ora a quasi 300.000 euro totali vinti.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ultima catena di ieri, con l'ennesima vittoria dei Tre Forcellini ora a quasi 300.000 euro totali vinti.


Questi sono veramente bravi.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2019)

Sono fenomenali e mi sembrano bravi ragazzi
Bravo anche Liorni, dopo alcune titubanze iniziali, nella conduzione


----------



## fabri47 (14 Luglio 2019)

*Eliminati i Tre Forcellini, dopo il record di permanenza e più di 300.000 euro vinti. Nuovi campioni i Giu per Su.*


----------



## 7vinte (14 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eliminati i Tre Forcellini, dopo il record di permanenza e più di 300.000 euro vinti. Nuovi campioni i Giu per Su.*



Mi spiace tantissimo


----------



## Hellscream (15 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Eliminati i Tre Forcellini, dopo il record di permanenza e più di 300.000 euro vinti. Nuovi campioni i Giu per Su.*



Io ho avuto la leggera impressione che abbiano perso di proposito...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto la leggera impressione che abbiano perso di proposito...


Dico la mia, gli hanno messo un sacco di avversari scarsi appositamente per poi, dopo passato un pò di tempo e vinti un pò di soldi e soprattutto fidelizzato spettatori, metterli contro alcuni un pò più forti. Ciò non toglie che siano stati bravissimi.

Ieri comunque erano tesissimi, durante la catena avversaria avevano delle facce da funerale e poi la stanchezza in loro si stava facendo sentire.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

*Da oggi torneo dei campioni con I Tre Forcellini, I Blabla, I Sali e Scendi e I Perché No. La squadra vincitrice affronterà i Tre di Denari (campioni record del quiz e presenti nelle edizioni del 2016 e 2017) il 24 settembre.*


----------

